# Post-Apocalyptic Fantasy RP



## Cloudyhue (Aug 24, 2017)

This is a literate, SFW RP taking place on its own Discord server. It is being managed by both me and Zevwen.

We are accepting 3 more people to come participate in this RP. It features a story full of exciting twists, factions to ally yourself with, a dungeon area and an original world built from the ground up.

The full RP setting description is down below, as is a Google Doc link to provide context on the beginning of the RP.

If you would like to apply, please comment or link your character's bio and ref and drop your Discord name.

Zevwen wrote this document.

docs.google.com: Hallow Summary

Here's a basic outline of the starting plot:

Cultists round up sacrifices for a dark ritual, opening a portal to another realm.
Demons spill out from the portal while the players try to minimize the damage they're causing.
The players meet up and form a party.
In order to properly contend with the threat, the party decides it should deal with the problem at the source.
The party venture into the portal, descending into this dark other world.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 24, 2017)

What's an example of a bio for this?

Also, this took so long that I'm questioning as to who my character is


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 24, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> What's an example of a bio for this?
> 
> Also, this took so long that I'm questioning as to who my character is


Like what your character's personality is, what they look like, general info like that. I'm pretty sure there's a template pinned in the Fursona Discussion category.

Yes, it took long, but so did all the planning for this. Setting up an RP as complex as this one takes a long time.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 24, 2017)

Can we have multiple characters?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2017)

As much as I wanna join, the whole thing is kinda too confusing for my taste.
Good luck finding players to get the show started, though.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 24, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Can we have multiple characters?


I'd prefer you have one character for simplicity's sake.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm making a bio, but probably not a good bio


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 24, 2017)

Name: Aiden (or Azrion)

Age: At least 20

Sex: Male

Species: Rathalos (Male-only)

Height: Somewhere around 6 feet (without wings, cuz they'll hit the door frame all the time)

Weight: Quite hefty

——————

Appearance: At first glance, he appears to be a dragon but on closer inspection, differs in a number of ways. His muzzle greatly differs from most other dragons, with his head being angular with a giant maw full of sharp teeth, a beak-like nose that connects with some jet black eye-ridges that extends towards his horns, which are also black. His scales and plates are of a deep crimson color, with his chest being smooth and a white-ish beige. His claws are decently long and sharp, his hands and feet having warm, smooth pads. Tail is spiky and is painful, possibly a weapon. The most easily recognizable feature about him is the absolutely massive wings he has, fitting for the King Of The Skies.

——————

- Hair and fur: None of that

- Markings: He has black, almost flame-like markings on the inside of his wings (unique to Rathalos)

- Eye color: Blue

- Other features: His feet claws are poisonous, breathes fire, flies extremely well, somewhat toned body

Behavior and Personality: He'll most likely take most things not seriously, and is generally silly in what he says for the most part, but can take a sudden turn once threatened.


Skills: A Greatsword-wielding Pyromaniac (that breathes fire) with the possibly-rare ability to smooth talk/threaten his way outta certain things

Resistances: Strong against Physical Damage, Nullifies Fire, and Weak to Thunder, Weakness to being Tempted

------

-Usual Clothing: A custom-made, fireproof cloak made specifically to accommodate his massive wings, with very little underneath it

-Picture: (none)


-Goal: Do what he's supposed to

-Profession: Trader that is occasionally a mercenary when bored and has nothing better to do

-Personal quote: Everything is a quote

-Theme song: Song he's listening to

-Birthdate: Unknown


-Favorite food: Meats!!

-Favorite drink: Fizzy things

-Favorite location: Places with a lot to look at

-Favorite weather: Anything that isn't a natural disaster

-Favorite color: Red of course


-Least liked food: Most Vegetables

-Least liked drink: Warm water

-Least liked location: Blight Town

-Least liked weather: Natural Disasters


-Favorite person: Jin

-Least liked person: Jin

-Friends: Anybody who's his friend/Jin

-Relatives: His sister, but stay away

-Enemies: Goombas, certain canines, and especially the turtle assholes on The High Road (Crash 1)

-Significant other: None for now

-Orientation: Straight, possibly bi-curious with another dragon?

Discord: FurredSuspicion #9903


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 24, 2017)

Alright, thank you. I'll add you on Discord.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Favorite person: Jin
> 
> -Least liked person: Jin
> 
> -Friends: Anybody who's his friend/Jin


Actually... On 2nd thought...


Cloudyhue said:


> Cultists round up sacrifices for a dark ritual, opening a portal to another realm.
> 
> Demons spill out from the portal while the players try to minimize the damage they're causing.
> 
> ...


Sign me up ! *Jin#5271*
... If it's still open, that is.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 24, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Actually... On 2nd thought...
> 
> Sign me up ! *Jin#5271*
> ... If it's still open, that is.


Yep, of course! Sorry for info-dumping before, I revised the post and thought just putting down some basic info would be better.


----------



## Zevwen (Aug 25, 2017)

We are still looking for people to join the RP, with roughly 3 seats available! If you think you're ready to prevent the total collapse of a world plunged into an apocalypse, filled with turmoil and a twist around every corner, then feel free to leave your Discord information!


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 25, 2017)

bump


----------



## Leoni Zhietk (Aug 25, 2017)

I'd be up for it!
JubbyDubby#0300


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 25, 2017)

Leoni Zhietk said:


> I'd be up for it!
> JubbyDubby#0300


Awesome! I'll add you.


----------



## Ninth (Aug 27, 2017)

Ayyy is this still alive? Because I'm down haha. 

(Fag#1455)


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 27, 2017)

Ninth said:


> Ayyy is this still alive? Because I'm down haha.
> 
> (Fag#1455)


Yes, it hasn't even started yet haha. I'll add you.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 2, 2017)

Bumpity bump bump, we're still recruiting for those who'd like to join as we've got most of the details for it sorted out so far


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2018)

Me


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 29, 2018)

Nah, this has been dead for a *very* long time, and couldn't even get off the ground


----------



## Universe (Sep 29, 2018)

Aww


----------



## shapeless0ne (Oct 2, 2018)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Nah, this has been dead for a *very* long time, and couldn't even get off the ground


glad to see your still around bro!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 3, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> glad to see your still around bro!


I'm barely around tho, usually just to see notifs for old threads I've been on and that's about it


----------



## Universe (Oct 3, 2018)

We should do something like this again


----------



## scraps26 (Oct 6, 2018)

I'd be down if interest came back to it. NiJo26#9187


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 7, 2018)

Nope, it's still extremely dead, with grass already having grown over a feet tall over its grave


----------

